# What does your aquarium smell like?



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I was doing some water changes in my shrimp planted tank and because the 10 gallon doesn't have a hood, I took a whiff of the tank. Honest to God, it smells pretty good. There's a clean and fresh scent to it. So, what does your tank smell like? Good, bad, or rotten eggs?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

So far so good..Smells like fresh "Brita" water. My water is so clean that if I put filtered water next to tank water, I probably wouldn't even smell a difference.

I once had water that smelled pretty rotten since I had a couple of fish die and was too lazy to take them out. So lesson learned, never leave dead fish in the water overnight, and expect the aroma to be mountain spring fresh.

-John N.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I think a healthy tank should have a pretty neutral smell. Any foul smell is a bad sign.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't notice much smell either, but if anything, it's a fresh, earthy scent. I smell that more when I'm changing the filter media than in the water itself. It's sort of like a lake after a rain.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

My tanks smells like, well a fish tank. It has a mild earthy smell that I can only smell when I get right up to it.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

As above mildly earthy if I lean over and sniff it if it smells anything like decay I'd be a biit worried there was something wrong.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Pretty much has no smell.....just a generalized "wet" smell.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

banderbe said:


> I think a healthy tank should have a pretty neutral smell. Any foul smell is a bad sign.


I can't agree more. 

So it's good not to have a smell, though an "earthy" aroma might be natural. 

-John N.


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

The best way I could describe mine would be "Kind of like an older basement...." A very warm, earthy, damp smell....actually kind of pleasant. Lets you know everythings balanced and "working" well..


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm with the rest of you. My tanks smell like freshly dug dirt after a spring rain. They should bottle that smell.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Boz said:


> I'm with the rest of you. My tanks smell like freshly dug dirt after a spring rain. They should bottle that smell.


 Sounds like an idea for an aftershave. Think it would be a hit with the ladies?  Mine smell like earth also. But, have u evernoticed how strong a grassy smell a tank can have after trimming tuns of java moss? Makes the tank smell like a lawnmower for a few days at my place. Nice smell too though.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Yup, my tank is full of moss so it gives off a very pleasant smell. I mean I could literally get high just be smelling it (just kidding mates, I don't think it's possible).


----------

